# Dozer Constipated or impacted



## DangerousDann (Jul 20, 2016)

Hey everyone,

My Dozer is a Chacoan WhiteHead who is just over a year old. He has been struggling to pooped for several days, with only a little urine coming out (since I'm not with him 24/7 he may be peeing regularly). He is also not eating for the last 3 days (he's also started to shed again, which I thought was why he's not eating). He's walking around and still drinking a little bit, and we have tried warm baths, and massaging his belly, with no luck.

The closest Herp Vet to me that treats Tegus is an hour and a half away, and $200 just for the visit which I cannot afford.

Is there anything I can give him to help him poop? I have read other posts about using Mineral Oil.

I'm getting very worried about him, and it breaks my heart to see him not happy.

Please, and advice you can give me would be much appreciated.

He is in an 8'5"x4x4 enclosure with proper heat and humidity.


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Dan- What've you been feeding him?
Also, does he seem bothered?


----------



## DangerousDann (Jul 20, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Dan- What've you been feeding him?
> Also, does he seem bothered?


Ground turkey lightly dusted with calcium every day and 1 large mouse every other day. He struggles to poop several times a day. He's also starting to shed


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 21, 2016)

Apart from access to a warm soak, I don't know. 

Difficult for sure but a run to the vet may be necessary. 

This is a recurring problem I read about in this site. Several causes, sure, but I wonder if one cause more than others is responsible.


----------



## Savemygrave (Jul 22, 2016)

DangerousDann said:


> Ground turkey lightly dusted with calcium every day and 1 large mouse every other day. He struggles to poop several times a day. He's also starting to shed


Does he eat any fruit or vegetables? We had a problem when our female went to reptile boarding whilst we went on holiday and they must have just fed her bugs and rats (she normally eats fresh fruit and vegetables every day plus her usual turkey, fish, locusts and the odd chick or rat). She came back constipated and unable to go at all. I'd stick to small amounts of Turkey and lots of orange and fresh fruit. That should help him go. Orange seems to act as a bit of a laxative. 

Hope that helps! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## thatoneguy (Jul 22, 2016)

With my Iguana I added mineral oil to the food, plus soaks.


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Jul 23, 2016)

How is Dozer doing?


----------



## DangerousDann (Jul 23, 2016)

Good News, We have Poop!
Dozer Pooped today, but just a very little bit.
Taking everyone's advice, I started soaking Dozer everyday for about 20 min in warm water, which he seemed to like. Also mixed turkey baby food with mineral oil and administered to him through a syringe in his mouth, which he did NOT like, plus took him outside each day for some direct sun.

He finally pooped tonight, but only the amount of the baby food mixture.
He is also in the beginning of a shed, and man he gets moody, refuses to eat for about a week or so before, at least the last 3 times. It's been about a week since he's eaten, even though I give him food everyday.

He is exceptionally pick when it comes to food, he still only eats ground turkey everyday (when he's not shedding), and a mouse every other day. I have tried many times to get him to eat fruit and veggies, even going as far as hiding them in the turkey balls, and he'll eat the turkey, and spit out the fruit.

I'm not sure how to get him to eat anything else.

On a side note, I am replacing his mulch bedding this week with an eco-earth mix (I put some in a small area of his enclosure and he lays on it all day), I also put a fan at on the cool side of his enclosure (in one of the Lighting cut outs blowing down), since temps here in Cleveland have been high the last week, and his room gets very warm and humid (97degrees with 90% humidity or higher).

now just have to wait the shed out, but still offering food each day. He stayed in his hide almost all day, which means he's getting ready.

Thank you to everyone for your help


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 24, 2016)

DangerousDann said:


> Good News, We have Poop!
> Dozer Pooped today, but just a very little bit.
> Taking everyone's advice, I started soaking Dozer everyday for about 20 min in warm water, which he seemed to like. Also mixed turkey baby food with mineral oil and administered to him through a syringe in his mouth, which he did NOT like, plus took him outside each day for some direct sun.
> 
> ...


That's good news. I never paid much attention to fasting during a shed. 

Don't sweat the fruit issue. Mineral oil in the food should be a benefit in health.


----------



## Savemygrave (Jul 24, 2016)

DangerousDann said:


> Good News, We have Poop!
> Dozer Pooped today, but just a very little bit.
> Taking everyone's advice, I started soaking Dozer everyday for about 20 min in warm water, which he seemed to like. Also mixed turkey baby food with mineral oil and administered to him through a syringe in his mouth, which he did NOT like, plus took him outside each day for some direct sun.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear he's doing ok! Olive doesn't fast before and during shed but she doesn't half get grumpy! Try and introduce some fresh orange as it's a pretty good natural laxative for them! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerousDann (Jul 24, 2016)

Thanks again guys,

Dozer was up early today and active, but he still kept doing the but wiggle like he was trying to poop... am I just being over worried? of all our reptiles, Dozer is my baby...

There are a few issues with his enclosure I'd like to fix, thing I wish I would have done differently, So I've been seriously considering building a completely new enclosure on the opposite side of his room. Some of these issues have to do with lighting and ventilation and would be too hard to fix with him living in the enclosure. That way I can make sure his environment isn't causing any issues. What do you think?


----------



## DangerousDann (Jul 24, 2016)

Savemygrave said:


> Glad to hear he's doing ok! Olive doesn't fast before and during shed but she doesn't half get grumpy! Try and introduce some fresh orange as it's a pretty good natural laxative for them!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Several people have suggested Oranges, but I have what may seen like a stupid question, but I'm assuming without the peel right?( Sorry i'm an Aspie, and sometimes require specific instructions on what most would find obvious


----------



## Savemygrave (Jul 24, 2016)

DangerousDann said:


> Several people have suggested Oranges, but I have what may seen like a stupid question, but I'm assuming without the peel right?( Sorry i'm an Aspie, and sometimes require specific instructions on what most would find obvious


Don't worry! Yes without the peel... I cut mine up into segments and just trim the peel off for her. If he doesn't eat the orange, try putting some of the juice into his food dish too. He might go for that instead. Olive eats fresh fruit and veggies most days mixed in with her other food but she will eat it on its own no problem. That's how I knew she hadn't been fed properly when I got her back from the reptile shop 

The bum wiggle is normal, it sounds like he's still struggling a little. Introduce the orange and see how he goes. Olive usually has some very runny poop the following day! She doesn't get to have it often but if she's had some whole pray it helps. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Savemygrave said:


> Don't worry! Yes without the peel... I cut mine up into segments and just trim the peel off for her. If he doesn't eat the orange, try putting some of the juice into his food dish too. He might go for that instead. Olive eats fresh fruit and veggies most days mixed in with her other food but she will eat it on its own no problem. That's how I knew she hadn't been fed properly when I got her back from the reptile shop
> 
> The bum wiggle is normal, it sounds like he's still struggling a little. Introduce the orange and see how he goes. Olive usually has some very runny poop the following day! She doesn't get to have it often but if she's had some whole pray it helps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Good to know about orange/juice for constipation. Makes sense. Expect it to pass like sh$t through a goose. 

I continue to wonder why constipation is an issue with tegus.


----------



## DangerousDann (Jul 25, 2016)

Dozer got up late this afternoon, but I did notice he pooped again and after he was up for a while I offered him food and he ate  for the first time in over a week


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 26, 2016)

DangerousDann said:


> Dozer got up late this afternoon, but I did notice he pooped again and after he was up for a while I offered him food and he ate  for the first time in over a week


Fantastic news!


----------



## Monica Markel (Jul 27, 2016)

Mr. Gu hates veggies or fruits. I keep trying but he tosses dirt all over it. So, I stuff his mice with fruits and veggies. Mind u its a few blueberries and peas... I also feed him Reptlinks. Or if you can make your own sausages with veggies in it.


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 27, 2016)

Monica Markel said:


> Mr. Gu hates veggies or fruits. I keep trying but he tosses dirt all over it. So, I stuff his mice with fruits and veggies. Mind u its a few blueberries and peas... I also feed him Reptlinks. Or if you can make your own sausages with veggies in it.


Really, I wouldn't sweat it. Make sure all parts of vertebrate prey are offered and dust with calcium.


----------



## DangerousDann (Jul 30, 2016)

Here's a little update video I shot of Dozer today. He's doing much better


----------



## Savemygrave (Jul 30, 2016)

DangerousDann said:


> Here's a little update video I shot of Dozer today. He's doing much better


Love the video! What a gorgeous guy! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DangerousDann (Jul 30, 2016)

A


Savemygrave said:


> Love the video! What a gorgeous guy!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## BuffaloBill420herp (Jul 31, 2016)

DangerousDann said:


> Dozer got up late this afternoon, but I did notice he pooped again and after he was up for a while I offered him food and he ate  for the first time in over a week


You might need a new uvb bulb they dont give off the right amount of uvb after awhile.


----------



## DangerousDann (Aug 15, 2016)

Finally Eating Fruit


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 15, 2016)

DangerousDann said:


> Finally Eating Fruit


Good to see him eating fruit. Ain't getting constipated on berries.

I really don't know how much is best in their diet. Like most anything, needs probably vary over age and maybe sex. My young adults will take fruit, which I only throw in maybe once a month. They especially like strawberries. Here again, I don't know if that's too much or too little. Is fruit at some amount necessary, what you eat because you're hungry and OK, or a waste of food/worthless for them?

Other Lizards that appear to otherwise be strong insectivores or carnivores will eat fruits in the wild, such as Knight Anoles, Cuban Green Anoles.
Other carnivores, like Snapping Turtles, will specifically eat vegetation.

I reckon it certainly does not hurt them and probably to some extent is good for them. The length of their intestines would provide a clue. Short for carnivore, long for herbivore, intermediate for intermediate.


----------



## BuffaloBill420herp (Aug 15, 2016)

thats my buddy


----------



## DangerousDann (Aug 15, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Good to see him eating fruit. Ain't getting constipated on berries.
> 
> I really don't know how much is best in their diet. Like most anything, needs probably vary over age and maybe sex. My young adults will take fruit, which I only throw in maybe once a month. They especially like strawberries. Here again, I don't know if that's too much or too little. Is fruit at some amount necessary, what you eat because you're hungry and OK, or a waste of food/worthless for them?
> 
> ...


Thanks, I just to make sure I don't over do it, he seems to love the blackberries a lot. I want to make sure I avoid issues like before. I'm still considering building a new enclosure for him with a better lighting set up, just have to get the time to do it (I just built an enclosure for my other half Iguana which took about 5 days 6x6x3)


----------



## DangerousDann (Aug 15, 2016)

BuffaloBill420herp said:


> You might need a new uvb bulb they dont give off the right amount of uvb after awhile.


I picked up new ones today


----------



## DangerousDann (Aug 15, 2016)

DangerousDann said:


> Thanks, I just to make sure I don't over do it, he seems to love the blackberries a lot. I want to make sure I avoid issues like before. I'm still considering building a new enclosure for him with a better lighting set up, just have to get the time to do it (I just built an enclosure for my other half Iguana which took about 5 days 6x6x3)


This is the enclosure I built for the iguana (a lil off topic I know ) but I think I getting the hang of building stuff by myself.


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 15, 2016)

DangerousDann said:


> This is the enclosure I built for the iguana (a lil off topic I know ) but I think I getting the hang of building stuff by myself.


Dan- I'd kep Green iggies almost continuously from 1992-2015. Questions- I might be able to help.


----------



## DangerousDann (Aug 15, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Dan- I'd kep Green iggies almost continuously from 1992-2015. Questions- I might be able to help.


Cool, we also have chameleons, bearded dragons, geckos, and a frog


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 16, 2016)

I kept and bred a 1.3 Veiled Chameleon group. They did well together in my orchid room.


----------



## Savemygrave (Aug 18, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Good to see him eating fruit. Ain't getting constipated on berries.
> 
> I really don't know how much is best in their diet. Like most anything, needs probably vary over age and maybe sex. My young adults will take fruit, which I only throw in maybe once a month. They especially like strawberries. Here again, I don't know if that's too much or too little. Is fruit at some amount necessary, what you eat because you're hungry and OK, or a waste of food/worthless for them?
> 
> ...


I like to give a good mix with Olive. I will offer fruit and veg most days she will always eat it. I mix it in with turkey, salmon, you name it (along side the occasional chick or small rat). Her favourite's are Sharon fruit, papaya, kiwi, melon, sweet potato and squash. Sometimes she even likes a little bit of kale. 
If you only feed them rats as a staple you're going to expect constipation or impaction at some point! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

